# Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)



## Victorius (23. April 2012)

*Guten Abend !*

Ich habe einige Fragen zum Thema Angeln in den Niederlanden.

Ich möchte am kommenden Wochenende an der Ijssel bei Doesburg angeln und dort für eine Nacht zelten.

Dass funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn das Nachtangeln auf Karpfen erlaubt ist. Wer weiß, ob es erlaubt ist ?

Kennt jemand zufällig geeignete Angelplätze in der besagten Region ?

*Gruß*,
Victor


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Hallo,

klick Dich mal Durch diese Seite http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Victorius (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Danke für den Link-Tipp Willi.

Ich habe mir die Webseite zuvor schon angeschaut, doch letztenendes wird man darauf hingewiesen im Buch, das mit dem vorläufigen VISpas ausgehändigt wird, nachzuschauen. Leider habe ich das Buch noch nicht und möchte nicht erst in der Niederlande feststellen, dass es nicht möglich ist.

Ich dachte, dass zufälliger Weise jemand vor kurzem dort war und mir sagen kann, ob es möglich sei.

Ich habe am 11. Juni die Fischerprüfung und wollte mit einem erfahrenen Angler nach Holland fahren, um mich darauf vorzubereiten. Und natürlich auch erholen 

Gruß,
Victor


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Hallo nochmal,

über die Seite kommt man auf diesen Link hier
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/

Bin mir fast sicher, dass man darüber die Bestimmungen
für die Ijssel findet.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Heiko112 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Moin

Nachtangeln nur mit Nachtvispas.

Karpfen in der Ijssel eher aussichtslos.

Zelten an der Ijssel verboten.



mfg
Heiko


----------



## Victorius (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Danke für eure Antworten !

Wahrscheinlich ist es dann besser, wenn ich mich bis Juni gedulte und bei uns angeln gehe.

Nochmals, Danke !

Gruß,
Victor


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nachtangeln nur mit Nachtvispas.
> 
> ...




Zelten ist doch in ganz Holland verboten, oder irre ich mich jetzt? 
Abgesehen von ausgewiesenen Zeltplätzen wäre dies doch überall "wildes campieren". 
Es macht aber einen Unterschied, ob du nen klassisches Zelt hast oder diverse "Angelzelte" ohne Boden.

Zweite Variante sieht man nämlich überall in NL am Gewässer, selbst bei Kontrollen wurde da noch NIE was gegen gesagt bzw. überhaupt nen Blick reingeworfen, ob da nen Boden drin ist oder nicht.


----------



## Heiko112 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Zelten verboten

Schirm mit überwurf als Wetterschutz erlaubt.

Darf kein Boden drin sein, wo die genaue Definition Zelten liegt, kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## brummy010 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Hier in deutschland liegt der unterschied im boden , solange kein boden drinn ist ist es kein zelten !


----------



## mischa44328 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Ich Fahre mit einem Kumpel Kommendes WE zur Ijssel bei Doesburg.
Angeblich gibt es sogar Tageskarten im Angelfachladen, 6€ pro Tag.Somit ist man nicht gezwungen den Visspass für ein Jahr zu Kaufen.Werde Spinn und Ansetz Probieren. Werde berichten!


----------



## mischa44328 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

So bin wieder zurück in DLand.
Waren von FR bis SO in Doesburg an der Ijssel.Wie schon geschrieben gibt es im Örtlichen Angelshop Tageskarten für 3€ pro Tag.Diese gilt allerdings nur im Raum Doesburg,da muss man gut aufpassen.Für Leute die nicht gerade 10 mal im Jahr in Holland sind die beste Lösung,somit ist man nicht gezwungen denn Visspass zu bezahlen.
Die Ijssel selbst ist Leider sehr Grundeln verseucht,haben zu zweit ca. 150 Grundeln rausgezogen.Jeder wurf eine Grundeln.Aber ab und an hat ein schöner Barsch auf Grundeln gebissen
Die Strömung ist an manch stelle sehr Stark.
Insegesamt 20KG Barsch,Rotfeder und Brassen.Alles in einem ein Lohnenswertes Wochenende.


----------



## Benhurr (11. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

20kg fisch ? Habt ihr die alle mitgenommen?
Woher weißt du, dass es 20kilogramm waren?


----------



## mischa44328 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Weil unsere Handwaage nur bis 15KG Anzeige geht,nach entnahme einiger Kilo waren es immer noch 15KG!
Und ja es wurde alles mitgenommen was maßig war,unsere Familie isst leidenscheiftlich gerne Fisch. Außerdem Räucher und Pökel ich gerne


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Sehe ich auch so! 

Wenn ich angeln gehe, nehme ich auch nur was für 1-2 Portionen mit (viel mehr fang ich eh nie...)
Das nächste Mal dann wieder und wenn ich nix fange, gibt's halt gekaufte Meeresfische oder halt was anderes zu essen.

20 kg find ich aber auch schon ne Hausnummer - ********gal, ob in Holland oder sonstwo.

Erstmal was hamstern, könnte ja nie wieder was zu essen geben...


----------



## zanderzone (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Wie siehts denn im Moment in der Ijssel aus? Hab gehört die Zander haben jetzt richtig bock!? Kann das jemand bestätigen? Wollte Samstag los!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## heizer04 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Hi
Man wenn ich den Beitrag von diesen mischa lese bekomm ich Sodbrennen,,man man man#q


----------



## McKane92 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel (Doesburg/Niederlande)*

Hey Leute, habt ihr eine interessante Stelle für Zander in Doesburg? Wo die Strömung nicht zu stark ist und schon gut gefangen wurde?..
Würde mich interessieren


----------

